# Fishing video in the tornado weather of GA



## H20hawgs (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is a another quick clip of striper fishing, except we were under tornado warnings. The SeArk seems be be a great jet Jon for the lake. I have had it in rough windy chop with no problem. The next test will be in a couple weeks when the fish get in the skinny water.

Enjoy!

https://youtu.be/bJilin9QnEA


----------



## GARoughneck (Apr 20, 2015)

H2O,

Great video and loving your boat set up and videos! Glad you guys made it in safe, if that was today I know that cell of weather that came NE from Roswell today was nasty!

Steve


----------



## Y_J (Apr 20, 2015)

That front came through Carrollton, also. Watched what appeared to be a small funnel that never reached the ground.
Btw, h20, great video. What kind of camera was that shot on?


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 21, 2015)

GARoughneck said:


> H2O,
> 
> Great video and loving your boat set up and videos! Glad you guys made it in safe, if that was today I know that cell of weather that came NE from Roswell today was nasty!
> 
> Steve


Yes we were in that storm!
Thanks- I am loving the set up too!


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 21, 2015)

Y_J said:


> That front came through Carrollton, also. Watched what appeared to be a small funnel that never reached the ground.
> Btw, h20, great video. What kind of camera was that shot on?


Thanks,
Yes it was a fast and furious storm...
It's a Sony mini action cam! Great camera! Easy to use. I need to get some accessories to put on the boat for it now. Videos will look better if its mounted to the boat.


----------



## bnt5 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool video! That fish was a fighter...even sped up it took awhile for the fish to come in!


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 23, 2015)

bnt5 said:


> Cool video! That fish was a fighter...even sped up it took awhile for the fish to come in!


But,
Thanks! And yes it takes a minute to get those racing fish headed the right direction sometimes!


----------

